# Logiciels > Microsoft Office >  Les offres Microsoft Office 2010 dvoiles

## Tofalu

*Les offres Microsoft Office 2010 dvoiles* 

Le contenu des pack Office 2010 a t dvoil par Microsoft.

On y retrouve 5 offres :

 ::fleche::  *Microsoft Office Professional Plus 2010  disponible uniquement en Licence en Volume* 

Microsoft Excel 2010Microsoft Outlook 2010 avec le gestionnaire de contact professionnelsMicrosoft PowerPoint 2010Microsoft Word 2010Microsoft Access 2010Microsoft InfoPath 2010Microsoft CommunicatorMicrosoft Publisher 2010Microsoft OneNote2010 NouveauMicrosoft SharePoint Workspace 2010 (Nouveau nom de Groove)Microsoft Office Web applicationsSupport de lenterprise content management (ECM), formulaires lectroniques, IRM et gestion des droits

 ::fleche::  *Microsoft Office Professional 2010*

Microsoft Excel 2010Microsoft Outlook 2010Microsoft PowerPoint 2010Microsoft Word 2010Microsoft Access 2010Microsoft Publisher 2010Microsoft OneNote 2010

 ::fleche::  *Microsoft Office Home and Business 2010* 

Microsoft Excel 2010Microsoft Outlook 2010Microsoft PowerPoint 2010Microsoft Word 2010Microsoft OneNote 2010

 ::fleche::  *Microsoft Office Standard 2010  disponible uniquement en Licence en Volume*

Microsoft Excel 2010Microsoft Outlook 2010Microsoft PowerPoint 2010Microsoft Word 2010Microsoft OneNote 2010Microsoft Publisher 2010Microsoft Office Web applications

 ::fleche::  *Microsoft Office Home and Student 2010*

Microsoft Excel 2010Microsoft PowerPoint 2010Microsoft Word 2010Microsoft OneNote 2010

A noter que le contenu de l'dition familliale (Microsoft Office Home and Student 2010) reste inchang par rapport au contenu actuel.

Les utilisateurs professionnels d'Access tels que les petites entreprises ne pourront se contenter de Home and Businness dont le nom aurait laiss penser le contraire et devront s'acquitter de la version professionnelle, seule  inclure le clebre SGBD. Autre point concernant Access : il n'y a pour l'heure aucune information relative au runtime permettant de faire tourner une application Access sur un poste dpourvu du logiciel du mme nom.

----------


## s4mk1ng

et quelle sera le prix  peu prs??? ::oops::

----------


## Kerod

Et que devient Microsoft Visio ??  ::roll::

----------


## Tofalu

> Et que devient Microsoft Visio ??


Vision, Project et Sharepoint sont additionnels  la suite et vendu sparement. Effectivement, il n'y a plus de pack incluant vision

----------


## keitaro_bzh

Et hormis les pack qui au final, sont toujours plus ou moins identique, il est ou le prix?

Puis, euh, question con.... Elle va faire quoi de nouveau cette nouvelle version Office 2010?? Entre la 2003 et la 2007, hormis l'interface et l'ajout certains "modles" qui enjolive mes documents, j'ai pas trouv l'intrt de mettre 300 dans la licence...

----------


## Tofalu

Bonjour, il faudrait prendre conscience que l'on en est qu'au programme Technical Preview. Les prix sont,  priori, loin d'tre connus, bien qu'on sache ds  prsent qu'il existera une version en ligne gratuite de certains produits (Word, Excel, Powerpoint et OneNote).




> Puis, euh, question con.... Elle va faire quoi de nouveau cette nouvelle version Office 2010?? Entre la 2003 et la 2007, hormis l'interface et l'ajout certains "modles" qui enjolive mes documents, j'ai pas trouv l'intrt de mettre 300 dans la licence...


A lire dans un premier temps :

http://warin.developpez.com/tutoriel...10/nouveautes/

Pas de doute que l'on aura des infos sur les autres produits d'ici peu.

En ce qui concerne le passage de 2003  2007, la productivit a t considrablement augment pour peu que l'on ne se contente pas des simples fonctionnalits de base  :;):

----------


## Maxence HUBICHE

Il y aura galement une version  gratuite
Elle sera implmente automatiquement sur SkyDrive.
Ainsi, tu ouvriras directement tes documents SkyDrive avec les WebApp Word, ou Excel

Qualit du rendu garanti identique sur IE, FF et Safari
Ce qui signifie donc que, mme un utilisateur Linux pourra utiliser Word et Excel, directement depuis son FF prfr en se connectant  son disque SkyDrive.

Elle est pas belle la vie ?

Ceci vient, bien sr, en directe concurrence avec les GoogleDocs !

----------

